# Stoeger Cougar



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

I know I have a lot of thread open .... sorry ..... 

Does anyone know where to get the Stoeger Cougar from online? That is in stock ...... I think I may have found my first handgun ....


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

rdaggett said:


> I know I have a lot of thread open .... sorry .....
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the Stoeger Cougar from online? That is in stock ...... I think I may have found my first handgun ....


Good luck finding one. I gave up and spent a little more and got the PX4. Hope you find one.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Got mine at Sportsmans Warehouse last month. Cabelas also had some in stock, but at about $30 more in price.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

69Roadrunner said:


> Got mine at Sportsmans Warehouse last month. Cabelas also had some in stock, but at about $30 more in price.


Good News!!!! I found the Cougar ... place has 3 and man oh man I wanna leave work now ..... $359 though .... worth it or are there better guns for the price?

thanks as always,
Robert


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

I think for the price the Cougar is a nice pistol - I got mine for $339 at Sportsmans Warehouse. So far I've run about 250 rounds through mine - a mix of reloads, Winchester White Box, and Federal Premium. The thing eats everything I feed it without a bobble which is pretty good for an out of the box pistol.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

69Roadrunner said:


> I think for the price the Cougar is a nice pistol - I got mine for $339 at Sportsmans Warehouse. So far I've run about 250 rounds through mine - a mix of reloads, Winchester White Box, and Federal Premium. The thing eats everything I feed it without a bobble which is pretty good for an out of the box pistol.


If for any reason ..... it would need to go in for service .... who would it go to ... Beretta??


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

rdaggett said:


> Good News!!!! I found the Cougar ... place has 3 and man oh man I wanna leave work now ..... $359 though .... worth it or are there better guns for the price?
> 
> thanks as always,
> Robert


As far as new guns go, I think it's worth it. As for better, well, that's debatable. You can get unused Walther P1's for less, or used Sig 225's formerly used by German police for about the same price. These two however would only hold interest for the collector, but they are solid and reliable weapons with a bit of history behind them.

One other lower-priced pistol to consider is the S&W Sigma, which can often be found for $299 and there is also a promotion that includes a $50 rebate and two extra magazines. These are solid and reliable handguns as well, but the trigger pull is a bit heavy. Just something else to consider....

PhilR.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

rdaggett said:


> If for any reason ..... it would need to go in for service .... who would it go to ... Beretta??


I'd contact Stoeger first. I suspect they'd probably send the pistol to Beretta for any work. On the Benelliusa forum a Stoeger Cougar owner posted a comment that when he contacted Stoeger for Cougar parts, he was told to contact Beretta. Apparently, Beretta has an inventory of Cougar parts and, of course, they will fit the Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

I looked eveywhere for a Beretta Cougar with no luck. Then started the search for a Stoeger. Stumbled across one in a little out of the way gun shop
and grabbed it. $370.00 out the door plus 5% tax but it is a great shooting little gun. This one is in 40SW. As far as warranty work, Stoeger provides the warranty card, company address, etc with the gun but I think it filters through to Beretta. I was looking for a set of Beretta wood logo'd grips for it and asked Beretta if the Beretta grips would fit the Stoeger. He said "It's the same gun." And it is. and they did.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Cougar 8000*

Stoeger Cougar 8000 warranty and service work will be done by
Beretta: Stoeger wants you to contact service center #301-283-6981 EDT and so you'll be directed.
Now the fun:smt023 part. How is the experiences going.
I want one of these to. I spent a lot of time trying to find one in Clt. NC
Not found it yet. I want to do a side by with SR9 Ruger. Might just have to bite :smt033 the bullet and get one of each.
I do want to follow your experiences.
Thanks


----------



## monadh (Dec 11, 2007)

*Question for anyone who owns a Stoeger Cougar*

I just purchased a Cougar in 9mm, and while I have not fired it I have cycled the hammer/trigger some. I noticed that on the right side, right above the trigger, the bar that moves with the trigger has scraped the finish off down to the metal. I spoke with Beretta, and they said the sample they have in their office is the same way, and that this was normal. Did yours do that? I have had Berettas before, and they did not do that. This is not what I had hoped for with this pistol.

I would appreciate knowing if yours is doing that. Thanks.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*opinion*

monadh: I don't have one.
Was visiting with my favorite 'gun money taker' today and asking "her" to see if she could get me Cougar 8000. Sadly we got side tracked and out the door with something else on order. "She" knows how to get into my pocket.

The point to my thread contribution.

I would like to follow along with your experiences, comparatives, and generally opinion.

Thanks


----------



## monadh (Dec 11, 2007)

*The latest with my Cougar*

I have had the Stoeger at the range 3 times now, with about 700 rounds through it. It has been flawless. Accurate and will fire anything. It is tight as a drum, and the trigger is excellent.

I am going to buy a second one. This is too good a buy not to have another one.

Deo Vindice
Alba Gu Brath

Kimber Eclipse, HK P30, HK USP .45, Stoeger 8000, Colt Magnum Carry, S&W 686 PP, High Standard .22, Colt 1911 (mfg in 1917) all scattered around the house. I sleep well at night, even in Memfrica.


----------

